# post-surgery riding



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello.

I had surgery at the end of April to remove a tumor from my kidney. It was cancer (renal cell carcinoma), but the surgeons said they got all of the tumor with good margins and no metastases. 

I spent all month resting/recuperating and within the past week I tried to get out and do some little rides. The first time my lower back between the incision site and my kidney starting hurting on the inside so, I cut my ride short at about 1/2 hour. I have done a couple of 1 hour rides with no surgery-related pain, but my energy level was way low. In the past I could go for two to three hours at a 15-16 mph pace. Now I'm pooped after a 1 hour 10 mile ride.

Any advice about how to regain my pre-surgery fitness? I can't believe taking a month off of the bike etc. has set me back this much.

Should I focus on intense short duration rides like hill climbs or try to get my overall ride time up, or both?


----------

